# Motobecane Vent Noir v. Windsor Fens



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to road cycling, and just returning to MTBing after a decade of hiatus. I owned a Specialized Sirrus before this, but decided that I want to get a full-fledged road bike. I've narrowed my choices down to these two bikes. Both represent good value to me, so I'm having trouble deciding between the two.

The Motobecane looks sweet, and it has pretty decent components (Tiagras w/ 105 RD) to boot. I'm not sure what to make of the Vuelta XRP wheels as there's not much information available on them. So, all in all, the bike looks good and has decent components.

The Windsor, on the other hand, is the less..ummm...good looking between the two (it's not, say, ugly by any means). It has better drivetrain components than the Moto, but crappier wheels (maybe?). In the end, I'd be choosing full 105s drivetrain over the Moto's Tiagras and trick wheels.

If I could test ride these two, I would. But since I can't, I've no idea how comfortable each would be. So, please make it easier for me. Which one should it be?

Motobecane Vent Noir


Windsor Fens


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

You may want to check on the availability. Two days ago I ordered the Windsor Fens, paid for it and recieved a tracking number but then last night I got an email saying they where actually out of stock. I had ordered the 60cm frame so maybe they have the other sizes in stock.


----------



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

uwwmatt said:


> You may want to check on the availability. Two days ago I ordered the Windsor Fens, paid for it and recieved a tracking number but then last night I got an email saying they where actually out of stock. I had ordered the 60cm frame so maybe they have the other sizes in stock.


Thanks! I'll be sure to call them before I order to make sure they have the bike in stock.


----------



## dnoyeB (Jul 11, 2008)

The Vent Noir looks sweet. Vent Noir hands down. Why don't more bike manufacturers spend time making the bikes look sweet?

Seriously, I bet chicks would stop and ask about that bike! The Windsor, not so much.


----------



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

dnoyeB said:


> The Vent Noir looks sweet. Vent Noir hands down. Why don't more bike manufacturers spend time making the bikes look sweet?
> 
> Seriously, I bet chicks would stop and ask about that bike! The Windsor, not so much.


I can get chicks with the Vent Noir? SOLD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Vent Noir

If you are going back into MTBs then having the same number for gears in the rear between two bikes is really easy to work on... you buy the same chains, powerlink, you could even buy duplicate rear clusters (12-27)

Plus, 9 is really all you need. Its on a triple there is tons of gear overlap.


----------



## citeniK (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't it interesting that the poll closed at 50/50. In any case, I found a slightly used Felt F80 on the bay for the same amount of money. I figured, if anything, the frame should be a bit nicer, and I liked the paint scheme, so I went for it. Thanks all for your inputs.


----------

